
Ask HN: Startup needs suggestion on business process automation - czbond
Hi, does anyone have experience with business process automation of tasks? Either open source or SaaS with an API. For example, at a certain trigger, I need to create a file or REST transaction, send an email, follow up on that, call someone. What software should I investigate to integrate to?
======
tucaz
I love Integromat. It can do that and anything else. Found them by accident a
few months ago when I wanted to automate a few tasks and it has the right mix
between configuration and programming.

------
raquo
Zapier comes to mind for one. What kind of triggers would you want?

~~~
BjoernKW
I second that. I use Zapier for automating processes such as:

\- storing incoming invoices in Google Drive

\- sending payment reminders (not entirely automated in this case; Zapier just
creates a reminder to check and send a reminder by the due date; this could be
completely automated, too though)

\- storing contracts and project documentation coming in via email

\- sending emails to leads at certain stages in the sales process

Zapier’s tools for extracting and programmatically accessing data (e.g. for
storing invoices in a folder for the current month) are quite sophisticated.

